# New Years Challenge!



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

So Mags has truly inspired me. She is celebrating Boo's birthday today, but in lieu of a bunch of gifts, she is donating to a rescue group:chili:. I think this incredible gesture is a great opportunity to look towards more kindness in 2015. 

*So here is the challenge that I'm issuing to our SM FAMILY:*
_In 2015 whenever you celebrate a Birthday, Gotcha Day or special event, you make a donation (of any amount) to a rescue group of your choice. No amount is too small or too large! You can still buy your fluffs gifts, but 1 gift would be a gift to rescue. _

_Part 2 is that you must post back on SM and remind us about this challenge and that you accepted it  . Normally most of us make gifts in private to rescue, but for this challenge I think it would benefit Rescue if we tell folks we did it. By doing so, you remind us of the importance of giving all year long._

*Way to go Mags for your inspiration!* 

I'll start us off. Today I am making a donation to Southern Comfort Maltese Rescue in honor of my SM family as we all celebrate the New Year. The donation will not be a lot, but it will be given with all the love in my heart.:wub:


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Way to go Bridget! As I stated in my post, we donated to AMAR 50 dollars in Boo's name.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

I accept the challenge! LOVE the idea!


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

I agree to the challenge. We will be taking a dachshund shirt ( we bought on sale ) into the shelter shop and put it on sale. Proceeds go to helping sick and injured dogs at Franklin County dog shelter and adoption center. All our donations go there anyway.


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

Last week, I donated $100 to Bide-a-Wee in New York and after reading an article that SPCA LA is short on food, I donated $100 and then sent $87 worth of food from their Amazon wish list (which I didn't know about until after I made the $100 donation. I also donated $50 to Paws LA and then a girl I know from Tyler's school is a teacher and is raising money for her low income 2nd grade class for the 100th day project, so I gave $25 to that. Hope this will count!!!


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Bump!


----------

